# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Λειτουργία dc κινητήρα ως dc γεννήτριας

## theofanis20

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, είμαι καινούργιος στο φόρουμ και στην ηλεκτρολογία γενικά και θα ήθελα αν σας είναι εύκολο να μου λύσετε μια απορία: Γιατί όταν δώσω κίνηση σε ενα dc μοτεράκι μου δινει και συνεχές ρεύμα; (Γνωρίζω πως όταν περιστρέφετε μαγνήτης μέσα σε πηνίο παράγετε AC)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

το dc μοτερ δίνει και dc τάση, έχει μέσα του διάταξη για να αντιστρέφει τη πολικότητα της τάσης όταν αντιστραφεί το μαγνητικό πεδίο

----------


## FILMAN

...τον λεγόμενο συλλέκτη

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*..................................................  ...*


Μηχανή DC ζωγρ.JPG

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*Συμπληρωματικά κοίτα το συνημμένο*

----------


## -nikos-

αν οι αντικριστοι μαγνητες ειναι ομονιμοι τοτε το ρευμα ειναι συνεχες
αν ομως ειναι ετερωνιμοι σαν τα δυναμο των ποδηλατων τι ειναι ????
οι κινητηρες συνεχους ειναι εν δυναμη γενητριες συνεχους διοτι οι αντικριστοι μαγνητες 
ειναι ομονιμοι και ετσι το μαγνητικο πεδιο κινητε παντα ας πουμε απο βορα σε νοτο και 
ετσι το ρευμα που διμιουργειται μεσα στο πηνιο ειναι παντα μιας κατευθηνσης [συνεχες]
οταν ομως τοποθετισουμε ετερωνιμους μαγνητες αντικριστα το ρευμα που διμηουργιτε ειναι 
εναλασωμενο γιατι το μαγνητικο πεδιο που διαπερνα το πηνιο αλαζει πολικοτητα σε καθε στροφη.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> αν οι αντικριστοι μαγνητες ειναι ομονιμοι τοτε το ρευμα ειναι συνεχες
> αν ομως ειναι ετερωνιμοι σαν τα δυναμο των ποδηλατων τι ειναι ????
> .



 << αν οι αντικριστοι μαγνητες ειναι *ομονιμοι* τοτε το ρευμα ειναι συνεχες >>
  Αν είναι *ομονιμοι,* δεν υπάρχει τάση και κατά συνέπεια ούτε ρεύμα  
  << ομως ειναι ετερωνιμοι σαν τα δυναμο των ποδηλατων τι ειναι ???? >>
  Η παραγόμενη τάση είναι AC γιατί είναι *μηχανή* *AC* ( στερείτε ανορθωτικής διάταξης ) σύστημα τομέων.  
  Αυτά..... για τα υπόλοιπα δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται …………απάντηση…

----------


## lepouras

Στο δεξί σχέδιο είναι η απλή μορφή μίας γεννήτριας εναλλασσόμενου. 
  ο ένας πόλος του πηνίου είναι  σε έναν δαχτυλίδι και ο άλλος πόλος σε ένα άλλο δαχτυλίδι(συλλέκτης). 
Έτσι έχουμε συνεχείς επαφη με τα άκρα του πηνίου με μια ψήκτρα η καρβουνάκι στο κάθε δαχτυλίδι.
 Όταν περιστρέφεται μέσα στο μαγνητικό πεδίο η πλευρές α και β  εναλλάσσονται μέσα στο μαγνητικό πεδίο οπότε και η τάση είναι πότε ορθή  και πότε ανάστροφη .(συχνότητα) σύμφωνα με την ταχύτητα περιστροφής.

Στο σχέδιο αριστερά είναι το σχέδιο σε απλή μορφή ενός μοτέρ  συνεχούς. Όταν το περιστρέφουμε ο συλλέκτης επειδή είναι 2 τμήματα κάθε  180 μοίρες ή μισή στροφή αλλάζει την πολικότητα του πηνίου με αποτέλεσμα  όταν οι πλευρές α και β αλλάζουν θέση μέσα στο μαγνητικό πεδίο στο  σημείο που η τάση είναι μηδενική  λόγο θέσης κόβετε  το δαχτυλίδι και με  το που μετατοπίζετε λίγο παραπάνω είναι σαν να ξεκινά από την αρχη  γιατί τα καρβουνάκια πλέον ακουμπάν σε αντίθετη θέση από πριν πάνω στα  τμήματα του δαχτυλιδιού με αποτέλεσμα να ξεκινά πάλι η αύξηση της τάσης  με την ίδια πολικότητα όπως πριν.Οπότε δεν έχουμε την εναλλαγή της  πολικότητας της τάσης, αλλά σταθερή πολικότητα(συνεχές)αλλά με  μεταβαλλόμενη τάση.
 Στην πραγματικότητα έχει την μορφή ενός ανορθωμένου εναλλασσόμενου. 
Ο δυναμό του αυτοκινήτου είναι με την φιλοσοφία της δεξιά γεννήτριας  οπότε υπάρχει γέφυρα για την ανόρθωση της τάσης. σαν γεννήτρια δεν  χρησιμοποιείτε η αριστερή(από όσο ξέρω) πάρα μόνο σαν μοτέρ.
moter ac dc.JPG
 Αν  έχω πει κάτι  λάθος μην με δείρετε :Crying:  απλά μια επισήμανση φτάνει (πιστεύω :Biggrin: ).

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> το dc μοτερ δίνει και dc τάση, έχει μέσα του διάταξη για να αντιστρέφει τη πολικότητα της τάσης όταν αντιστραφεί το μαγνητικό πεδίο



<<έχει μέσα του διάταξη για να αντιστρέφει τη πολικότητα της τάσης >>
Για τα παραπάνω με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο αλλά για τα επόμενα αντίθετο, γιατί αν 
<< αντιστραφεί το μαγνητικό πεδίο >> Τότε - με την αυτή φορά περιστροφής του τυμπάνου – θα αναστροφή η πολικότητα.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Στο δεξί σχέδιο είναι η απλή μορφή μίας γεννήτριας εναλλασσόμενου. 
>   ο ένας πόλος του πηνίου είναι  σε έναν δαχτυλίδι και ο άλλος πόλος σε ένα άλλο δαχτυλίδι(συλλέκτης). 
> Έτσι έχουμε συνεχείς επαφη με τα άκρα του πηνίου με μια ψήκτρα η καρβουνάκι στο κάθε δαχτυλίδι.
>  Όταν περιστρέφεται μέσα στο μαγνητικό πεδίο η πλευρές α και β  εναλλάσσονται μέσα στο μαγνητικό πεδίο οπότε και η τάση είναι πότε ορθή  και πότε ανάστροφη .(συχνότητα) σύμφωνα με την ταχύτητα περιστροφής.
> 
> Στο σχέδιο αριστερά είναι το σχέδιο σε απλή μορφή ενός μοτέρ  συνεχούς. Όταν το περιστρέφουμε ο συλλέκτης επειδή είναι 2 τμήματα κάθε  180 μοίρες ή μισή στροφή αλλάζει την πολικότητα του πηνίου με αποτέλεσμα  όταν οι πλευρές α και β αλλάζουν θέση μέσα στο μαγνητικό πεδίο στο  σημείο που η τάση είναι μηδενική  λόγο θέσης κόβετε  το δαχτυλίδι και με  το που μετατοπίζετε λίγο παραπάνω είναι σαν να ξεκινά από την αρχη  γιατί τα καρβουνάκια πλέον ακουμπάν σε αντίθετη θέση από πριν πάνω στα  τμήματα του δαχτυλιδιού με αποτέλεσμα να ξεκινά πάλι η αύξηση της τάσης  με την ίδια πολικότητα όπως πριν.Οπότε δεν έχουμε την εναλλαγή της  πολικότητας της τάσης, αλλά σταθερή πολικότητα(συνεχές)αλλά με  μεταβαλλόμενη τάση.
>  Στην πραγματικότητα έχει την μορφή ενός ανορθωμένου εναλλασσόμενου. 
> Ο δυναμό του αυτοκινήτου είναι με την φιλοσοφία της δεξιά γεννήτριας  οπότε υπάρχει γέφυρα για την ανόρθωση της τάσης. σαν γεννήτρια δεν  χρησιμοποιείτε η αριστερή(από όσο ξέρω) πάρα μόνο σαν μοτέρ.
> moter ac dc.JPG
>  Αν  έχω πει κάτι  λάθος μην με δείρετε απλά μια επισήμανση φτάνει (πιστεύω).




<< Αν έχω πει κάτι λάθοςς….. >>
Απ΄τα λίγα που γνωρίζω κανένα λάθος!.

----------


## FILMAN

> αν οι αντικριστοι μαγνητες ειναι ομονιμοι τοτε το ρευμα ειναι συνεχες
> αν ομως ειναι ετερωνιμοι σαν τα δυναμο των ποδηλατων τι ειναι ????
> οι κινητηρες συνεχους ειναι εν δυναμη γενητριες συνεχους διοτι οι αντικριστοι μαγνητες 
> ειναι ομονιμοι και ετσι το μαγνητικο πεδιο κινητε παντα ας πουμε απο βορα σε νοτο και 
> ετσι το ρευμα που διμιουργειται μεσα στο πηνιο ειναι παντα μιας κατευθηνσης [συνεχες]
> οταν ομως τοποθετισουμε ετερωνιμους μαγνητες αντικριστα το ρευμα που διμηουργιτε ειναι 
> εναλασωμενο γιατι το μαγνητικο πεδιο που διαπερνα το πηνιο αλαζει πολικοτητα σε καθε στροφη.



Οι γνωστές βλακείες. Ευτυχώς σε διόρθωσαν άλλοι. Βέβαια εγώ τους έβαλα. Ρε παληκάρι μου αφού δε σε θέλει το ρεύμα τί ζόρι τραβάς και προσπαθείς να απαντήσεις;

----------


## spyropap

Πω πω κράξιμο.. Είναι που σε θαυμάζει και προσπαθεί να φτάσει τον αριθμό απαντήσεων/μηνυμάτων σου J
Είναι όμως παιδί για σπίτι…

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι πες μου ρε Σπύρο, εσύ το ήξερες ότι άμα σε μια μηχανή συνεχούς γυρίσεις ανάποδα μόνο τον ένα μαγνήτη τότε η μηχανή γίνεται εναλλασσόμενου;
Ε μα έλεος επιτέλους....

----------


## -nikos-

> << αν οι αντικριστοι μαγνητες ειναι *ομονιμοι* τοτε το ρευμα ειναι συνεχες >>
> Αν είναι *ομονιμοι,* δεν υπάρχει τάση και κατά συνέπεια ούτε ρεύμα 
> << ομως ειναι ετερωνιμοι σαν τα δυναμο των ποδηλατων τι ειναι ???? >>
> Η παραγόμενη τάση είναι AC γιατί είναι *μηχανή* *AC* ( στερείτε ανορθωτικής διάταξης ) σύστημα τομέων. 
> Αυτά..... για τα υπόλοιπα δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται …………απάντηση…



δηλαδη τα μοτερακια εχουν μεσα διοδακια ??

----------


## FILMAN

"Σύστημα τομέων" σου έγραψε ο άνθρωπος. Άνοιξε επιτέλους τον πρώτο σου κινητήρα DC να δεις πώς είναι μέσα. Καλό θα σου κάνει.

----------


## -nikos-

> Όχι πες μου ρε Σπύρο, εσύ το ήξερες ότι άμα σε μια μηχανή συνεχούς γυρίσεις ανάποδα μόνο τον ένα μαγνήτη τότε η μηχανή γίνεται εναλλασσόμενου;
> Ε μα έλεος επιτέλους....



παρε ρε πολιξερε ενα πηνιο και συνδεσετο με ενα πολυμετρο και μετα 
παρε ενα μαγνητη και παιξτον [ξερεις εσυ] διπλα στο πηνιο και μετα αντεστρεψε τους 
πολους και θα δεις οτι το συν και το πλην εχουν αντιστραφει

----------


## lepouras

όχι Νίκο η διαφορά είναι στον συλλέκτη. δες το σχέδιο μου.αν δεν φαίνεται κάτι καλά να το ξανάζωγραφίσω.

----------

-nikos- (15-06-11)

----------


## FILMAN

> παρε ρε πολιξερε ενα πηνιο και συνδεσετο με ενα πολυμετρο και μετα 
> παρε ενα μαγνητη και παιξτον [ξερεις εσυ] διπλα στο πηνιο και μετα αντεστρεψε τους 
> πολους και θα δεις οτι το συν και το πλην εχουν αντιστραφει



Τί χρώμα να είναι ο μαγνήτης;

----------


## -nikos-

> όχι Νίκο η διαφορά είναι στον συλλέκτη. δες το σχέδιο μου.αν δεν φαίνεται κάτι καλά να το ξανάζωγραφίσω.



ευχαριστω.οντως η διαφωρα ειναι στον συλεκτη και μονο εσυ 
το εθεσες σωστα.

----------


## FILMAN

Έλα ρε, έκανες λάθος; Αν είναι δυνατόν! Πώς μπόρεσες; Βέβαια ο Ηλίας που είπε *ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα* δεν ήτανε σωστός... Καημένε Ηλία...

----------


## -nikos-

> Έλα ρε, έκανες λάθος; Αν είναι δυνατόν! Πώς μπόρεσες; Βέβαια ο Ηλίας που είπε *ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα* δεν ήτανε σωστός... Καημένε Ηλία...



απο το δικο μου λαθος μαθανε και κατι παραπανω και αλλοι που δεν τολμουν να ρθουν
σε αντιπαραθεση με καποιους σαν εσενα οποτε βγενουν καλα πραγματα απο τις κοντρες μας.
σου υποσχομαι να συνεχισω με τον ιδιο ρυθμο. :Cool:

----------


## FILMAN

> απο το δικο μου λαθος μαθανε και κατι παραπανω και αλλοι που δεν τολμουν να ρθουν
> σε αντιπαραθεση με καποιους σαν εσενα οποτε βγενουν καλα πραγματα απο τις κοντρες μας.
> σου υποσχομαι να συνεχισω με τον ιδιο ρυθμο.



Οι άλλοι σίγουρα μαθαίνουν από τα λάθη σου. Για σένα πάλι δεν το βλέπω. Ούτε και θυμάμαι να απαγόρεψα ποτέ σε κανέναν να με ρωτήσει κάτι. Το καλό με τους άλλους είναι ότι όταν δεν ξέρουν, ρωτάνε. Το κακό με σένα είναι ότι όταν δεν ξέρεις, απαντάς. Α, και να μην το ξεχάσω, η άποψή σου ήτανε λάθος μόνο και μόνο επειδή συμμετείχε στο θέμα ο lepouras. Άμα ήμασταν μόνο εγώ και ο Ηλίας Α, η* ίδια* άποψή σου θα ήτανε σωστή, και θα είχες και όρεξη για κοροϊδίες... Δεν πειράζει, όσο κοροϊδεύεις εσύ, εμείς γελάμε! Συνέχισε όπως είσαι.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## lepouras

παλικάρια συγνώμη που μπαίνω λίγο ανάμεσα ( φοράω κράνος βαράτε) αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να τσακωνόμαστε. 
δυστυχώς το να έχουμε γνώσεις δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι έχουμε και μεταδοτικότητα.
καμιά φορά οι ορολογίες που χρησιμοποιούμε μπορεί σε κάποιους να είναι  άγνωστες. εγώ δεν θυμόμουνα ότι λέγετε συλλέκτης αυτό το ματζαφλαρι (από  τον Φίλιππο το θυμήθηκα) σίγουρα πρέπει να τις προσθέτουμε μέσα στις  περιγραφές μας. 
από την άλλη δεν γνωρίζουμε και τις γνώσεις του άλλου που συνομιλούμε.
οπότε καμία φορά το ίδιο πράγμα μπορεί να λέμε και να μην  καταλαβαινόμαστε. κακό δεν είναι στα πλαίσια του διαλόγου συμβαίνει και  αυτό.ο Ηλίας το είπε πιο καλά από μένα έτυχε να γίνει το δικό μου πιο  κατανοητό. και αυτό κακό δεν είναι. 
κακό είναι να ήμαστε απόλυτοι σε αυτά που λέμε . πάντα υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο κάπου να κάνουμε λάθος .
ο πιο συνηθισμένος λόγος είναι από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα. και το λάθος κακό δεν είναι. 
ας αφήνουμε εκεί στο τέλος και ένα ενδεχόμενο κάτι να τι είπαμε λάθος ή  να το καταλάβαμε λάθος ή το σκεφτήκαμε λάθος ή ακομα ότι το γνωρίζουμε  λάθος.
σε όφελος μας είναι διοτι από την διόρθωση του άλλου μπορεί να  αποκτήσουμε την σωστή γνώση. όσο σίγουροι και να ήμαστε πάντα υπάρχει  αυτή η ακρούλα που μπορεί να κάνουμε λάθος. καλός λέμε την άποψή μας  όλοι και καλός μας διορθώνουν άλλοι. 
αλλά σας παρακαλώ μέσα στο πνεύμα της υγιείς αντιπαράθεσης με ερωτήσεις  και απαντήσεις. οι υπόλοιπη χαρακτηρισμοί είναι περιττοί.μπορεί να  υπάρχουν προηγούμενα δεν το γνωρίζω δεν θέλω να το μάθω. απλά λέω μήπως  λέω ΜΗΠΩΣ είναι καιρός τουλάχιστον να συμφιλιωθούμε και να προχωρήσουμε  μπροστά? εντάξει Ελληνες ήμαστε αυτό δεν διορθώνετε αλλά επειδή η άποψη  είναι σαν την κ@λ@τρυΠιδ@ και όλοι έχουμε από μια ας σεβαστούμε και του  άλλου. δεν ρίχνω σε κανέναν φταίξιμο και προς θεού μην πιστέψει κανείς  ότι αναφέρομε συγκεκριμένα σε κάποιον. απλά είναι μια άποψη που προσπαθώ  να την έχω κανόνα από γενικότερα την εμπειρία μου όσο μικρή είναι αυτή  .οπότε ρωτάμε όμορφα απαντάμε όμορφα ξανά ρωτάμε όμορφα και πάει  λέγοντας. και επειδή άνθρωποι ήμαστε και σίγουρα μπορεί να βγούμε κάποια  στιγμή εκτός εαυτού ας κάνει πίσω λίγο ο άλλος για να έρθει η  ισορροπία. όλοι έχουμε φίλους που συζητάμε πολλά αυτό δεν κάνουμε όταν  επέρχεται εκνευρισμός? γιατί όχι και εδώ.
αυτά είχα να πω (και επειδή φόρεσα και ασπίδα και εξάρτηση βαράτε με τώρα) ευχαριστώ.

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί να σε βαρέσουμε βρε;  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

γιατί είμαι λεβέντης..... αντέχω(Χάρυ Κλυν)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qJ07...eature=related
 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

